# Algae growth



## Stevec85 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has major algae growth concerns like me. Got my tank just before Christmas and set it up with coral sand and rock.obviously I let this all cycle so all my water perameters were fine and proceeded to add 20 x mixed malawis.The tank really looked good with the new sand and rock with the crystal clear water.After about 2 weeks the rocks were totally covered in algae with a lot also on the inner glass and sand.I must point out that I was doing my regular 2 to 3 times a week water changes at about 30%.I also filter the water using 2 x flu val 306 external filters.I tried everything known to man to combat this without much success until I purchased a UV sterilizer.This has now transformed my tank to pristine condition.3 x bristlenose plecs also do a good job hoovering up.Has anyone else had major algae problems and if so what have you done to combat it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always enjoyed a lot of algae in my tanks, but it never ended up staying green. Eventually it would turn brownish, so I gave up and added bristlenose plecos as you have.
I'd rather have an algae free tank than a brown algae tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lots of plants also work once you find the right balance of plants/light/fertilizer.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Steve- What type/color algae?


----------



## Stevec85 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,my Algae was green/brown.I do like the idea of maybe adding a few plants to get the right balance.I,m up for suggestions on what sort of plants to add.I,ve quite a lot of java fern in one of my other tanks where I keep my run of the mill tropicals.I could try some of that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are trying to control algae the faster growing plants work better than java fern...try crypts or swords or hygrophila difformis.

Note it's LOTS of plants that work...a couple are probably not worth the extra bother of having plants.

Java fern and anubias, being slow growing...are algae attractors...not algae consumers.


----------



## Stevec85 (Mar 6, 2013)

OK DJ thanks for the advice.


----------



## littlejohnjkn (Jun 28, 2012)

wow, I'm jealous. I have been trying to get algae to grow in my 150 gal tank with no success. I do have three bristelnose plecos that do great but would like algae for the fish to graze on. I even leave the lights on for 12 hrs. I have a single 3 ft t8 on each half of the tank. Thinking of maybe going with two 4 ft t8 lights in the middle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Let your nitrates climb to 20ppm (no higher) and maybe even add some phosphate. Remove the BN because they eat algae. What kind of bulbs are in the fixtures?


----------



## littlejohnjkn (Jun 28, 2012)

It is a single strip t8 (two 3ft t8's end to end). thinking of getting a two bulb 4 foot t8 light centered in the midle. my nitrates stay around 5ppm"s. I thought my test kit wasn't working and took sample to LFS chain and they had the same results. Although I had to try to explan to the girl that a PH of 7.8 was not to high for my fish because they were cichlids but she proceeded to tell me PH of 7.8 is to high for fish. Thats why I don't do my shoping there at a chain store. I still do weekly water changes of 30% even though nirate is not high. Its early am and I just finnished a night shift but is Phosphate one of the elements in regular fertilizer and can you get that at the home and garden center?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, but if you add a balanced fertilizer you will be adding other substances as well like nitrates. Now the nitrates are not bad, but I'm not sure every garden fertilizer is something I would want to add to my tank. You could use a bottled fertilizer from the aquarium store.

What is the color temperature of your bulbs? 6700 is good for plants. Actinic is said to encourage algae.

Let's return the topic to the OP, stevec85. stevec85, did you get the info you were looking for from this discussion on how to control algae?


----------



## Stevec85 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes Thanks DJ Its Been A Good And Worthwhile Discussion.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Related topic that I recall seeing mentioned and people asking about but dont recall the thoughts on it. Since I have added my FX5 to my 67 in addition to the previously existing two Aqueon 55/75s I have seen the algae take off considerably. It is predominantly a reddish brown color beard algae from what I can tell. Its between 1/4" long to 3/8" at most and sways in all the current in the tank. The darker colored algae tends to stay on the darker rocks while there is some green algae on the lighter colors. Since this algae has taken off, my nitrates have been at never before seen low levels. I have been feeding my fish twice a day now to fill in some of the thinner fish and after a week my nitrates arent even at 5ppm. Is there anything to worry about this color or type of algae? I can post up a short video tonight if anyone wants to see it. I dont really see my fish eating it though so it may get out of hand soon. I have one BN in there but havent seen him doing much lately. As far as lighting, I have a two bulb 48" T5HO setup with a 6700K and a 480 Rose bulb I think or something along those lines. I do run my lights about 11 hours a day as its in my basement and I do have a few Val in the tank that the greedy fish like shredding. I have used some of the liquid ferts as well, excel, iron and one other that I cant recall. Could it be the use of the iron one that is making it so red or is it something else? It doesnt look bad but I'd love to see more green and know that my fish will eat it as well.

PS: Sorry for the threadjack, I just thought it was relevant and why start another topic.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME algae starts green but never stays green. That is to say the type of algae thriving in your tank changes...the successor algaes not being the green types. So...I'd say you want to control at this point. The like don't have to be on more than 8 hours...that is the first thing I would try. The excel helps control algae, so keep that up. I would stop the other ferts. Phosphate is something to eliminate and is probably in your liquid fertilizers.

IDK what a rose bulb is, but if it is actinic, turn it off or replace it as they tend to encourage algae.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I will check on the bulb shortly but it is far from actinic actually pink in color and measured in nanometers instead of kelvin. It is what came with the light.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I checked on the bulbs. One is a 6000k and the other is a roseate. I don't mind the algae especially with the nitrate consumption so obviously I just want to control it now so that it doesn't overrun the tank anymore.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Roseate is a 650nm bulb FYI. Here's what it looks like below the 6000k bulb.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have no information on the impact of roseate on algae. I'd decrease the hours and turn off the roseate to see what happens.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

It may be related to the roseate because from my reading it talks about the red light output stimulating a different type of chlorophyl in the plants. Then again it was my understanding that if it is showing a color then it is reflecting it. So would that mean that red plants/algae etc use the white to blue end of the spectrum? Anyways, I cut back my lighting a couple hours and am discontinuing the iron supplement but will continue with the excel. If it stays at the level its at or slightly less than I will be fine with it. Did you catch the youtube link that I put in a previous post?


----------

